# What I do with some of that broken glass we all find.



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

Here is a few points I've made. Most are of glass and there are a few from obsidian which knaps like glass. I'm always looking for glass to work with to if anyone wants to sale or trade some.
  Bill


----------



## Goodman (Dec 27, 2015)

Really nice work ! I love them !


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are beautiful!  I always thought I should find something to do with the nicer pieces of broken glass I find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice work Bill, I doubt I'd have the patients to do that.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you all! Eric I'll tell you I've been at it a little over a year and I have thrown a few fits .The long blades are the ones that get me. I'll get almost done and try an tweak it and "Snap" it just became a bird point . Part of the fun is making the tools to do it with to. I use antler some of the time .But most of the time I use copper boppers and flakers I've made. I'm still in need of glass .The flat panels and bottoms  from old bottle work great because they tend to be thicker than modern bottle. I don't get to dig like I use to after moving down here to FL so I don't have a supply like I use to.  Again thank you all.
Bill


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thats really nice work!  I always wondered if there was a place for all the nicer colors of glass ive found. I put some in the wives concrete patio steps a few years back. ( she hated it)   .. oh well, i tried.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never considered it but that is nice Bill!


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 29, 2015)

Whoa those are cool!


----------



## upnorth (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty cool. What spooked my last year was when I started metal detecting in the water. The amount of glass that came up incidentally made me think twice about wading barefoot.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 11, 2016)

Neat!  I have some people who use the broken glass to make ornaments, rings, pendants, and some even melt the glass to mold new glass items.


----------



## LC (Mar 23, 2016)

Years ago I had a friend that made knives . Was out visiting one day and he came out with a display box with eight glass spears of different colors , six or seven inches in length . As with yours they looked like a real relic only glass . Would love to see how you chip them out . Never thought to do a search on Google , might be someone on there with a video . I have been making wood knives lately , I know I have messed up at least seven or eight blades . As you say , just work it a little bit more , and at the last stroke you mess it up .


----------

